# Bent Metal Bindings.......



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

There's at least one member on here that swears by them. If you look around there is a very long thread (10+ pages) about bindings and they are mentioned. Otherwise just wait a bit and I'm sure a few people will pop in and give you some feedback.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I picked up a pair of 06 Bent Metal Restraints and used them for one trip before getting rid of them. Felt very heavy to me. Got a pair of Rome Arsenals instead. Which I love.


----------

